

Why today's elite chess players are probably better than their predecessors - ryutin
http://on.wsj.com/18unbrI

======
casca
Worth a read, skip the tracking link:
[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB1000142405270230433740...](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304337404579209980222399924?mod=e2tw)

